# Zeit geht um 2 stunden vor mit NTP-Client [gelöst]

## [AA]Snake

Habe in meiner rc.conf Clock="UTC" eingetragen und den link zu localtime erstellt (ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin /etc/localtime).

Ich benutze NTP 4.2.0-r2, und führe ntp-client mit dem stuttgarter Zeitserver aus (hab es auch schon mit anderen versucht) und bekomme immer eine zeit die 2 stunden vor der aktuellen Zeit liegt also 12:30 statt 14:30.

Hier meine ntp-client.conf:

NTPCLIENT_CMD="ntpdate"

NTPCLIENT_OPTS="rustime01.rus.uni-stuttgart.de"

kann mir einer helfen? was hab ich vergessen bzw falsch gemacht?Last edited by [AA]Snake on Sun Jul 18, 2004 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## leuenberger

Wenn Du Clock="UTC" definierst, bekommst Du eben auch UTC.  :Cool:  Wie in der rc.conf steht, bedeutet UTC Greenwich Mean Time. Und im Sommer, ist diese UTC-Zeit ZWEI Stunden vor unserer Mitteleuropäischen Sommer-Zeit. 

Wenn Du die lokale Zeitzone verwenden willst, solltest Du Clock="local" verwenden  :Exclamation: 

Damit stellt mir ntp auch von Winter- auf Sommer-Zeit und umgekehrt um...

Gruss Reto

----------

## UncleOwen

 *leuenberger wrote:*   

> Wenn Du Clock="UTC" definierst, bekommst Du eben auch UTC. 

 

Nein. Clock="UTC" heisst nur, dass die Hardware-Uhr auf UTC steht, angezeigt werden sollte eigentlich immernoch die lokale Uhrzeit. Ich habs bei mir ja genauso. Einziger Unterschied ist, dass ich nicht ntp-client sondern ntpd verwende.

----------

## SPW

Soweit ich weiss hänkt das voll und ganz von der "system clock" ab. Die kann entweder auf "local" oder "UTC" stehen. Da muss man halt ausprobieren was funktionniert. Wenn alle "system clocks" auf "UTC" stehen würden, dann würde man diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit ja nicht brauchen?

EDIT: Also mit "system clock" meine ich natürlich die Hardware-Uhr. (Diese steht bei mir auf UTC, da ich aber meine Zeitzone definiert habe zeigt die Uhr natürlich die lokale Zeit an und nicht UTC)

----------

## [AA]Snake

Also erstmal danke für die hilfestellung, leider war ich immernoch nicht erfolgreich. Ich hab in der rc.conf Clock="local" gesetzt, was nichts genutzt hat und wenn ich 'date' eingebe zeigt er mir immernoch 'UTC' an   :Confused:  .

ich hab dann einfach mal manuel meine bios uhr 2 stunden vor gestellt,  dann hatte er die korrekte zeit bis ich wieder '/etc/init.d/./ntp-client start' ausgeführt habe, dann hat sie wieder 2 stunden zurückgestellt   :Shocked:  .

die frage die sich ergibt, kann es sein das ich die falsche zeit vom zeitserver bekomm, aber wenn ja, wieso? und gibt nicht jeder zeitserver seiner zeitzone die korrekte zeit für diese aus? wieso sollte ich sonst nen deutschen zeitserver nehmen, oder ist das egal weil sich aus der zeit vom zeitserver + irgendeiner config file die ich nicht kenn = die korrekte zeit berechnet wird?

PS: bin leider nur am WE daheim daher kann ich die woche über nichts ausprobieren, bzw antworten   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## makukasutota

aber die richtige timezone ist nach /etc/localtime gelinkt, oder?

----------

## schnelle

Hi ... 

Bei mir hat es geholfen das ich den link von 

/etc/localtime 

nochmal gelöscht und wieder 

auf

ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europa/Berlin localtime 

gesetzt hatte. 

Zumindest geht jetzt die Zeit wieder richtig   :Very Happy: 

gruß Markus

----------

## [AA]Snake

@schnelle mal ne dumme frage wie lösch ich nen symbolische link? hab in ln --help

nix dazu gefunden.

hab einfach nochmal nen link gemacht aber das hat nichts geholfen.

@makukasutota

ich denke schon wie gesagt ich würd ja den link löschen und nochmal erstellen wenn ich wüsste wie ich ihn lösche?

----------

## dakjo

rm

----------

## [AA]Snake

doh, da hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können.

naja hab den link gelöscht neu gelinkt und ändert garnix

wenn ich ls -l ausführ zeigt er mir ja auch wo er link hingeht und er geht nach /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin

also der link müsste passen

----------

## [AA]Snake

Also hab jetzt rausgefunden worans lag.

die timezone datei in /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin war nicht die eigentliche datei sondern ein sym link auf sich selbst   :Shocked:  . Also logisch das er da rumspinnt. hab jetzt einfach mal Rome genohmen und nun hat er die aktuelle Zeit aber es wäre net wenn mir mal jemand seine Berlin datei anhängen könnte da meine ja nun weg ist   :Embarassed:  .

----------

## leuenberger

Die Datei posten, ist nicht ganz einfach:

```
file  /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin

/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin: timezone data
```

Aber in den Sourcen von glibc solltest Du diese Datei finden:

```
qpkg -f  /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin

sys-libs/glibc *
```

Gruss Reto

----------

